
The underground doctors' movement questioning the use of ventilators - not_a_moth
https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/ventilators-doctor-movement
======
ConsilienceSys
This is crazy. It's hard to know what's true anymore.

We have to build the right data infrastructure to enable us to discover truth
together and become unified again as a species.

